# rv owners



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

do any of you have a lock-up for your motorhomes ,and if so how mutch are you paying?


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Dave , 
Do you mean secure storage ? if so I pay £750 year, it's charged by the foot  

But not for much longer mate... we will be away soon from rip off uk


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

hi jim ...im taking a large lock-up or unit .have been quoterd £60 per week.needed for a re paint as on previews post regarding fiberglas the exsperts say it needs paint not polish
dave


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi dave.. sorry, I misunderstood.. 

£60 doesn't sound too bad .. how much for the spray job ?


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

hi jim im looking at having a go myself spaying well it carnt be any worse than it looks now and im a bit like yourself don't like paying others out who just wont your money and no love for her i've got compressor and spray gun and air brush so why not?


----------



## 97770 (Feb 19, 2006)

nice one lugnutt good to see someone having a go there is a lot to be said for diy you learn so much and can save a lot of cash, i have resprayed two cars and a van the first one i had to do a second time but it came out well in the end, if it gos wrong its just a mater of sanding it back and going for it again ..
good luck..

FORDY


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

thanks for the encouragement fordy


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

i'm paying just under £1,000 p.a. for secure storage in a barn on a cassoa site. expensive, but great peace of mind. in the process of buying a house where i can store at home. assuming all goes well. des.


----------



## speedfreak (Sep 11, 2005)

i pay 240 a year for secure hard standing, cctv swipe card entry, for a 33 foot rv


----------

